# Suche gute Antriebslösung für Flurförderfahrzeuge



## Merten1982 (26 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche eine vernünftige Antriebslösung für Flurförderfahrzeuge.
Es geht um Fahr- und Lenkantrieb.
Vernünftig heisst, keine Analoge Sollwertübertragung, sondern per Profibus oder zur Not per CANBus. Die Drehzahl muss geregelt werden und diese Regelung sollte schnell und genau sein. 
Den Lenkwinkel möchte ich auf 0.5Grad genau messen, den Fahrweg des Fahrantriebes möchte ich auf ca 1mm genau messen. Genaue Encoder brauche ich also auch. 

Das Problem sind die 24V Versorgungsspannung auf dem Fahrzeug, deshalb bekommt man in diesem Bereich kaum etwas. Gute Antriebe gibt es viele auf dem Markt, aber eben nicht für 24V Versorgungsspannung.

Es geht mir um eine komplette Lösung, ob nun Asynchron, Synchron, usw. ist mir erstmal egal, so lange das System genau arbeitet.

Zurzeit verwenden wir eine Antriebseinheit von Zapi.
Leider arbeiten diese sehr ungenau, können nur 500kbit auf dem CANBus, geschirmte CANBus-Stecker kann man auch nicht verwenden, der Support ist langsam, Dokus kann man nicht herunterladen sondern bekommt sie nur auf Anfrage vom laaaangsamen Support, sie behaupten, dass sie CANOpen können, was aber nicht stimmt, da vieles fehlt..... 
Hat man zwei Antriebe an einem Fahrzeug und schickt beiden den gleichen Sollwert, so ist die Differenz zwischen den Fahrgeschwindigkeiten so groß, dass sich das Fahrzeug sichtbar dreht...


----------



## gravieren (26 Juni 2010)

Merten1982 schrieb:


> Hat man zwei Antriebe an einem Fahrzeug und schickt beiden den gleichen Sollwert, so ist die Differenz zwischen den Fahrgeschwindigkeiten so groß, dass sich das Fahrzeug sichtbar dreht...


 
Mechanik ist schon O.K?

Raddurchmesser identisch ?

. . .   ?


----------



## Merten1982 (26 Juni 2010)

Die komplette Antriebseinheit, also Mechanik, Rad usw. kommt von Zapi. Laut Zeichnung sind die Fertigungstoleranzen minimal.

Es scheint Lastabhängig zu sein, ich habe mal eine Tonne Last auf das Fahrzeug gepackt, damit war die andere Seite schwerer belastet und das Fahrzeug drehte sich in die andere Richtung.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch genaue Profibusencoder an die Räder bauen lassen, mit denen sieht man sehr schön, dass die "Regelung" von Zapi einfach total scheiße ist, da sich die Raddrehzahlen manachmal bis zu 8% unterscheiden. Man kann ja auch absolut gar nichts dazu einstellen, kein P Anteil kein I Anteil, kein gar nichts....

Ich bräuchte einfach nur sowas wie Sinamics, SEW, etc. für 24V Versorgungsspannung....


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juni 2010)

Deine Angaben sind etwas mager:
Welche Drehmomente, Drehzahlen, Leistung brauchst du denn?
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Merten1982 (26 Juni 2010)

Das Fahrzeug muss bis eine Geschwindigkeit von max 1,5m/s schaffen.

Die benötigte Leistung schwankt je nach Fahrzeugtyp, mal wiegt es 3to mal 1,5to, mal sind 4 Räder angetrieben, mal ist es ein Niederhubwagen mit nur einem angetriebenem Rad, usw...

Ne Hausnummer wäre so 1-2KW.


----------



## Sera (7 Juli 2010)

Schau dir mal die an, hab die noch nie verwendet aber kommen vlt für dich in frage:

http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_111568_DEU_HTML.htm

gibts stepper oder servo mit 24-65V Versorgung, hab aber grad nur überflogen weiß nicht ob Leistung reicht


----------



## akurgal (10 Oktober 2010)

Merten1982 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche eine vernünftige Antriebslösung für Flurförderfahrzeuge.
> Es geht um Fahr- und Lenkantrieb.
> ...


 
Hallo Merten,
ich beschaeftige mich mit Zapi Steuerungen und mit Kundenspezifische Fahrzeuge, würde dir auch einige tips dazu geben, nur benötige ich dazu einige Informationen. 
Was füer Steuerung von Zapi Hast du genau? (Dual AC oder andere) 
Hast du Encoder auf den Antriebsmotor und mit welcher Pulszahl pro umdrehung? 
Bei manchen Steuerung kannst du fuer kurvenkonfiguration feste werte waehlen die dann nicht korrekt zu deinem Fahrzeug passen würden. Radabstand/Achsabstand ergibt den exakten wert, den dur bei dem erwerb der Steuerung anbegen und dem entsprechend eine Software bekommen würdest. Dann würdestt du eine exakte Drehzahdifferenz bei kurve bekommen. 
Wenn das eine AC Steuerung ist dann würde ich noch empfehlen die minimal Motor Spannung zu erhoehen. Noch eins, gint es ein Lenkrad oder ist das Freidrehend (wie bei Robotics)
Gruss Tümer Yurt


----------



## SERVOsoft (10 Oktober 2010)

Merten1982 schrieb:


> Ne Hausnummer wäre so *1-2KW*.


 
Da kommen aber bei 24V einige Amperes zusammen...


----------



## Merten1982 (19 Oktober 2010)

akurgal schrieb:


> Hallo Merten,
> Was füer Steuerung von Zapi Hast du genau? (Dual AC oder andere)
> Hast du Encoder auf den Antriebsmotor und mit welcher Pulszahl pro umdrehung?


AC-0, AC-1, AC-X und AC1-Combi, meistens nur 32 bzw. 48 Pulse. Wollte mehr, mehr ging aber nicht.



akurgal schrieb:


> Bei manchen Steuerung kannst du fuer kurvenkonfiguration feste werte waehlen die dann nicht korrekt zu deinem Fahrzeug passen würden. Radabstand/Achsabstand ergibt den exakten wert, den dur bei dem erwerb der Steuerung anbegen und dem entsprechend eine Software bekommen würdest. Dann würdestt du eine exakte Drehzahdifferenz bei kurve bekommen.


Berechnen kann ich das selber, dass ist nicht das Problem.
Ausserdem funktioniert deren Lageregelung für die Lenkung nach meinem derzeitigem Informationsstand nur auf 4grad genau. Nachlesen kann ich den genau Wert, auf der Webseite nicht, nachlesen kann man dort eigentlich kaum etwas...
Das Problem ist, dass bei einem 4WS(4 Wheel Steered, alle 4 Räder angetrieben und gelenkt) alle Raddrezahlen zueinander passen müssen.
Wenn sich die rechten Räder beispielsweise 3cm/s schneller drehen, als die Linken und man geradeausfahren möchte, fährt man nicht geradeaus. Ein Panzer lenkt so....



akurgal schrieb:


> Wenn das eine AC Steuerung ist dann würde ich noch empfehlen die minimal Motor Spannung zu erhoehen.


Welchen Parameter meinst Du konkret? Ich fahre mit "High Dynamic" und "Feedback Frequency"



akurgal schrieb:


> Noch eins, gint es ein Lenkrad oder ist das Freidrehend (wie bei Robotics)


Es ist für fahrerlose Transportsysteme die auch über eine Steuereinheit für den Handbetrieb verfügen.

Habe jetzt von einem Bekannten gehört, dass ich mir Schaabmüller mal anschauen soll.


----------

